

J2ObjC: Google's Shared Logic for iOS and Android Apps - cooperpellaton
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2014/11/04/j2objc

======
voltagex_
Project is at
[https://github.com/google/j2objc](https://github.com/google/j2objc). Has
anyone used this in production? I'm normally wary of codegen/translation but
this sounds like a good way to do Android+iOS without going to something like
Xamarin.

~~~
icodestuff
I played around with it a few months back (I'm working on something similar
but substantially less complex), and while it does sort of work, the output is
hideous, and is more of a starting point than usable code. As of when I tried
it, running it on itself produced an uncompilable mess.

